# Memorex LCD remote code



## eclipsetrb (Jan 19, 2005)

Bought one of these from target today but none of the codes in the 622 manual work wondering if anybody has one that does thanks.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

eclipsetrb said:


> Bought one of these from target today but none of the codes in the 622 manual work wondering if anybody has one that does thanks.


You could try the scan method, which checks all available codes. The instruction is in your OM.


----------



## eclipsetrb (Jan 19, 2005)

Tried for like 10 minutes got bored was hopeing someone else had bought one of these. I figure maybe somebody else makes the LCD's for memorex and they rebadge but havent found it anywhere online


----------



## ctcRunner (Mar 10, 2008)

I also bought, from Target, a Memorex Model 2024, CRT TV and I have not been able to find the remote code. Should I buy a universal remote?


----------



## hughvh (Nov 29, 2005)

ctcRunner said:


> I also bought, from Target, a Memorex Model 2024, CRT TV and I have not been able to find the remote code. Should I buy a universal remote?


Yes, and I hate to say it, but get the any of the logitechs. Their web site automatically downloads all the remote codes you specify to your remote. It doesn't have to be the really expensive ones, their $100 model does it too.

Trust me, its worth it.


----------

